# Hyside mini me or shredder? Need advice please.



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a kayaker but my wife just can't get into it. We love being on the river and would like to share the expirence. I want to get a raft like a mini me or a shredder so we can hit some class III+ water together. Any suggestions or advice on boat selection? 

Thanks!


----------



## burpledisco (May 28, 2009)

I've never paddled the Shreeder, but people love them. If you're interested in a raft, check out the Mini-Max from Hyside. Took one of them down the U. Gauley last fall and it was an awsome day. We flipped once on the upstream side of a raft, and once intentionally. The other Mini-Max had 3 flips, but they didn't know the river and were just following me. 

BTW, the mini-max is a slightly stretched, two thwart version of the mini-me. Better tracking and more comfortable...

Shayne


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Great thanks Shayne I will check it out.


----------



## bigdrop (Apr 18, 2007)

Shredder, I have r1 a shredder down the u. gauley, rusell fork, yoch., royal gorge, and many more stretches. I love mine, but i am a proud owner! Super manuverable, surf great, and run anything!!!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Shredder!*

I love my Shredder! It's what keeps my wife and I on the water together. It's light so I carry it myself, and the wife doesn't need to act like she's helping. Rolls up to the size of a large duffle bag. And, I run it down anything (Gore, Upper Yough, Top Yough, Upper G, Upper Animas, Westwater) The boat can do anything.

Buy the Big Rocker version. It's better for bigger folks or just staying high and dry. Surfs great, runs kayak lines, and travels easy. You will love it too.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out the small cats from Jacks Plastic Welding


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

I heard the Mini-max was made of a lower weight denier than the mini-me.

Also availability of the Mini-max is suspect.

I suggest a Puma, but I am biased.


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Great thanks everyone for the info. Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

My wife was in the same boat (sorry for the pun) and got a shredder. Her second river trip was the Grand Canyon and she ran everything (swimming Lava). The boat is amazing. Class III is pretty easy in it and she'll be way more confident than she was in a Kayak.


----------



## burpledisco (May 28, 2009)

Mr Beaver said:


> I heard the Mini-max was made of a lower weight denier than the mini-me.
> 
> Also availability of the Mini-max is suspect.
> 
> I suggest a Puma, but I am biased.


 
At the outpost I work for, we have alot of Mini-Max's and Mini-Me's. The older vesions of the max's are made of the heavy weight material. Last seasons boats came in made from the light weight rio bravo material. The only issues I've seen out of the new boats are leaking valves, not from the internal seal, but the compression seal. They also came with knock off leafield c-7's instead of true leafield valves. 

There is a big difference in the weight, probably around 20 pounds. Also the construction was a bit different in how the boats were cut from the material and seamed together. The rio bravo ones have a seam that runs down the bottom of the floor, it worries us a bit, but we havn't seen any heavy wear coming from the seam area yet, but it's only one heavy use season. For personal useage, it shouldn't be a problem. 

And I don't know anything of the availability. 

Shayne


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am biased towards what I own....a Mini-Me. I was contemplating a Shredder before buying a Mini-Me but decided on the Mini-Me for various reasons:

1. Gear hauling ability - the Mini-Me can be R2ed and then have the whole area behind the thwart used to stow gear, cam strapped through the self-bailing holes and d-rings.

2. Weight and color - both the mini-me and shredder weigh in at 45lbs. but the mini me comes in colors that do not absorb the sun's heat like the black Shredder does.

3. Foot room/Width - much more foot room in a mini me with a deeper floor...the Shredder has a pretty shallow floor meaning me at 6' tall would probably be uncomfortable on longer runs. The mini-me has a bit wider cockpit for more gear hauling and interior space to fall into when you go off a big drop R2ing with someone!

4. Availability - last I checked it was relatively difficult to get a Shredder within a reasonable amount of time. There are mini-me's available for shipping from any retailer and even a used one on Denver craigslist for $1500 out of Gunnison.

Anywho, they are sure to be both be a blast and some day I would imagine I will own a Shredder of some type myself but in the meantime I will be hittin' the stuff with the Mini-me...Slaughterhouse this afternoon...yeee haaa!


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks this helps a lot. I would like to be able to do overnight trips sometime this summer so the Minime may be the ticket. I appreciate all the advice see you on the water.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

Wang said:


> Thanks this helps a lot. I would like to be able to do overnight trips sometime this summer so the Minime may be the ticket. I appreciate all the advice see you on the water.


I've done 5 day trips on my shredder. MF of the Flat, Gunni ..... I go backpack style.....just a few beers and whiskey. 

I've never paddled a mini. I have paddled a Culebra and was not impressed as it was not rigid enough. 

I live in 80301 so, let me know if you want me to blow it up.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*Culebra*

I owned a 2008 Hyside Mini-Max (Rio Bravo series, 10.5'), but sold it just a few weeks ago. I now own a 2008 Jack's Plastic Culebra (similar to shredder and Hyside paddle cat). I was in nearly the same situation as you, I wanted something that my wife and I could paddle together on more challenging runs. I also wanted a raft that I could put a small frame on for fishing, so that led me to the original purchase of the Mini-Max. However, the Mini-Max was not ideal for R2 IMO and was too tight for fishing so I am back to a two boat system (and have a larger raft to fish with). 

If you want a R2 rig, I feel the Culebra is the best choice. My wife and I R2'd the Mini-Max a few times last year and have now R2'd the Culebra a few times this year, and the Culebra is much easier. The Mini-Max is a great R3 rig, but I think it is a little tough to R2 especially with the typical power disproportion of a husband/wife team. The Culebra can have cargo nets in the front and back to allow for overnight trips (pack light), and we are planning a Gunny Gorge overnight later this summer in ours. Jack stands behind his Culebras with a 10 year warranty, whereas the Hyside Rio Bravo series boats only have a 3 year warranty. 

Here are some pics of us in Numbers in our Culebra, and a run down Browns last year with my wife as passenger sitting on the rear thwart in a friend's boat (thanks Ark photog folks). Also a photo of the Mini-Max on Pilar with a R3 crew, the ideal crew size for that boat. 

IMO, the Culebra is the best for R2 and we love it for being able to boat together on CL III and IV - my wife would never run CL IV in her kayak. I have not paddled a shredder or paddle cat, but it appears the cross thwart design of the Culebra allows them to ride a little higher and keeps the floor out of the water. As for the Culebra being less rigid, I can't make the comparison to a shredder but I have not been in anything yet where I was concerned with this issue. Little boats are awesome, and I am very pleased with the Culebra. Later.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Culebra, enough said...hey! That red one in the picture looks familiar!


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Hahah, seriously, Culebra lovers, are you all 5'2"? That thing sucks as the floor is 10" from your butt, not really comfie. Mini-me is a glorified, over-priced, Chinasian pool toy, shredder is awesome, maybe 6 weeks to get one, which might seem like forever to some people, and the puma is a great boat, too/


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wang,

Suggestion for you since responses are all over the map...

Go try each one, find someone on the Buzz that would be willing to let you do a lap or two on one and then try the other...and make sure your wife is with you to voice her opinion becuase in the long run "a happy wife is a happy life."

You are always welcome to try out my Mini-Me if you make it up to the Carbondale area...

That's your best bet as in this economy it ain't worth making a $1800+ mistake/regretful decision...


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Paddle Cat*

I just got a Paddle cat and it is a kick... A couple of things that sold me on it. A low floor attachment, I have back issues and I am not supposed to get my knees above my hips. I like hypolon (easier to work on/more durable) and the price was lower. It does drain slow so I am going to drill more drain holes or just make the ones that it has bigger. 

I have only had it out once so we'll see how it goes... 

Not to hijack but anyone have suggestoins on rigging R2 cat rigs (Frames)? 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/paddle-cat-shrder-culabra-25024.html

If you want to get the paddle cat out just let me know.....


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone, after much thought I think I am going with a Paddlecat. It seems like the better option. I appreciate the advice!!!!


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I also just bought a hyside paddlecat so I can paddle bigger stuff with the wife. Ran some III/IV stuff for the 1st time and had a freakin blast. SUper stable and much more comfy than the jacks plastic which a buddy has. Do need to make bigger drain holes or add a few.


----------



## nicmayer (May 19, 2007)

Wang said:


> I am a kayaker but my wife just can't get into it. We love being on the river and would like to share the expirence. I want to get a raft like a mini me or a shredder so we can hit some class III+ water together. Any suggestions or advice on boat selection?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I know a lot of people have posted but I have some comments as well. I have owned a Culebra, paddled a shredder a bunch, paddled a mini-me a bunch and own a Hyside Paddle Cat (nearly the same as a shredder). I am rather opinionated about the subject and hope it helps you. 

I sold my Culebra because frankly it is a poor design. It sits very high out of the water (hard to get back in), the thwarts are laced into the boat and rise above the side tubes, making very unstable when upside down and too high for most to get on top of (which sometimes is a must). it is nearly impossible to flip back over. With the thwarts being laced into the boat it tourques/twists as you go down the river. The floor is also laced in a creates a gap in the front, this will stall you in the rapids especially when you have a lot of water coming at you. I ran a lot of big water in my Culebra and swam a lot out of it. I am a strong female paddler and I like pushing my boat and myself, so I have taken a swim or 2 and I have never had a harder time getting in a boat than I did a Culebra. I do have the typical female upper body weakness but I am no wimp. My extremely strong husband had no problems getting back in. When the boat was upside down he did struggle gettting on top of it and/or flipping it. Oh, and the foot cups are terrible. The boat is wide and short compared to a shredder or Hyside paddle cat. 

The Shredder is fast, nimble and extremely responsive. I love that boat. It is made out of neoprene and is a great design. It comes in a few different sizes. It is black and that does have a down side. Although great to lay on when you are cold, you do need to be careful in the heat. I have burnt my legs/butt several times. I find it much easier to get back into when swimming. It flips back over easy too.

The Hyside paddle cat is a good boat too. it is a few inches wider than the Shredder and just as long (depending on the Shredder model), it is hypalon and that alone makes possible repairs easier. Design is nearly the same as the shredder. It is not black. Price is similar too. It is just as easy to get into and flip back over as the shredder. 

I know people who love the mini me but I feel the shredder type design is much better when you want to paddle with just one other person. That is my personal opinion. 

Any time you paddle a two person craft like a Shredder is is pretty easy to over power the other person and get sideways. I paddle a lot bettter with one of my female friends in the rapids than with my husband becuase of strength similarities. Adreniline does play a role and men with that great upper body strength easly over power a woman. 

Hope this helps and you enjoy what ever you choose to buy.


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks this helps I am going with the paddlecat.


----------



## nicmayer (May 19, 2007)

panicman said:


> I also just bought a hyside paddlecat so I can paddle bigger stuff with the wife. Ran some III/IV stuff for the 1st time and had a freakin blast. SUper stable and much more comfy than the jacks plastic which a buddy has. Do need to make bigger drain holes or add a few.


 
The Shredder does the same thing, remember water in your boat makes it more stabble. Are you using the rear floor holes to strap your spare paddles in? If so that raises the floor and it does not drain well. Use caution when making more holes, water isn't always bad... too much is though.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I have paddled the Shredder and the Culebra. The shredder is the hands down winner for me. The lower floor height is huge for comfort and stability. 

I would love to hear about how the Paddle Cat compares to the Shredder - especially the big rocker version.


----------



## nicmayer (May 19, 2007)

raftus said:


> I have paddled the Shredder and the Culebra. The shredder is the hands down winner for me. The lower floor height is huge for comfort and stability.
> 
> I would love to hear about how the Paddle Cat compares to the Shredder - especially the big rocker version.


The only difference I have noticed is the gear hauling capabilities of the Large Rocker version for Shredder especially with the lace in platform for gear. With Hyside being Hypalon you can glue on any variety of things (d-rings...) The performance difference is the shredder is faster. Sometimes that is a plus. Other than that they are similar. They are both good boats. Both have very similar floor heights and take in and hold just about as much water. Hope this helps.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Mini me. More fun, better to rig for rowing, cool shit. But if you buy a Shredder, get the real deal Shredder from Airtight Inflatables. All others pale in comparison...


----------



## mummer43 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just paddled the Lower Yough 2 days in a row. First day in a shredder and the next in a puma. To be honest, you can't go wrong with either one. I did it with my girlfriend who had never been on a river before and we had a blast. It would be tough for me to decide which one to buy... I think I would lean toward the puma because of the cargo capacity and lower center of gravity. You just can't go wrong here...

Edit: You can get the Shredder in grey, which is not as hot as the black.


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but my Girlfriend and I R2 our Super Puma and I think it R2's easy and very agile. And we are both hard-shell kayakers, so it isn't like we don't know way maneuverable really is.

I am sure a smaller boat would be even better (mini-max), although the high rocker, stiffness of Aire boats surely helps.

Maybe part of it is the width as well as a Super Puma is well under 6' wide, (and 13' long) which makes for a faster boat, I don't know. I do love have the ability to take on larger groups, taking friends and family has been some of my favorite river trips.

Also I am not running class V, -what types of rivers are you running that you find it difficult to R2 a 10' boat?


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I appreciate all the feedback. I am headed to pick up a Paddlecat today. We are looking to run class III+ maybe IV.


----------



## tuna (Oct 17, 2007)

I sold my Mini-me and replaced it with a Tributary 9.5. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Sotar15 (May 22, 2008)

tuna said:


> I sold my Mini-me and replaced it with a Tributary 9.5. Couldn't be happier!


 What do you use your Tributary for mainly, fishing or play boating? I have been looking at these. What is the main difference you have noticed between the mini and the Trib.

Thanks


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

So got the paddle cat out with my girlfriend today on the Fraser River. Due to lack of communication we hit a rock (thumper) on her side and both swam. Didn't help that it was snowing earlier. 

Anyways when we were paddling the flat water out I would sandbag a stroke to let her catch up and then it would be hard to right the boat without a back stroke. And vice versa on her side. I dug in with forward strokes a couple of times but it would just keep tracking the wrong way. 

Does this have to do with having two singular tubes rather that a continuous tube? 

Would a significant weight difference have factor into it?

Anybody else notice this?


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

what I found out would help on the paddlecat since I have way more power than the wife is in flat stretches I would sit way back on the tube wich would allow be to paddle it more like a canoe. I could actually maneuver down rapids this way using j stokes if I had to.


----------



## neverbetter (Jul 7, 2009)

Wang said:


> I am a kayaker but my wife just can't get into it. We love being on the river and would like to share the expirence. I want to get a raft like a mini me or a shredder so we can hit some class III+ water together. Any suggestions or advice on boat selection?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know if you can keep your wife; but i have seen all of them and I really don't like the little 9-12 foot NRS or hyside as they trap your foot. I swam the juicer on the Gauley in a 12 foot NRS and about drowned because of my foot getting stuck. 

Shredders are great; does anyone know where to get one, that's the hard part. The best small raft out there is a Maravia Spyder. That boat is the schnizzle bedizzle and will be everything you ever wanted in a boat and then some. 

peace


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Shredder over the Culebra by a long stretch. As a couple of others mentioned the Culebra is not as designed as well with the tubes on top. Shredder can haul a lot of gear on week long self support trips. 

I guess if you want something you can row by yourself I would say start looking into the small rafts but if it is mainly for 2 people then go Shredder


----------



## neverbetter (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree that the Shredder is the way to go. Even though it is an East Coast thing a buddy of mine brought one over to the Salmon R. here in idaho for our Big Water festival a few years ago and had great success with it running a wave that is bigger than anything on the East Coast so far as i would guess. The Shredder has a well deserved reputation of running big water with good success; the problem I see and have always seen is availability; i don't even know who makes them. Hyside? Well it's not even on the website. Aside from that as an outfitter we should be able to get some kind of deal on them so that's another problem for us, otherwise we'd probably have one right now instead of this maravia spyder. For rafts, again, I'm telling you honestly that the Maravia Spyder is so far ahead in terms of ability and toughness; leagues ahead of these little boxy paddle boats. The Spyder can be found on Maravia's website, please check it out and buy Idaho!!!! Jacks plastic has been around for a while but they are not known to me to make incredible boats; If it is for rowing get a spyder, if it is for paddling get a shredder, and if it is for both get a spyder; you can't go wrong I'm telling you; just flipped mine twice surfing on Sunday.....love that boat.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

*mini-me*

I have a mini-me with a light weight frame (16 lbs.) Have done the Grand-One flip and one ejection. The mini is lighter and tougher. I can carry the mini into rivers not easily accessed. I made the frame so I could go into the Gunny Gorge.


----------



## cooljerk (Jun 18, 2006)

*Shredder*

If you are interested in a Shredder you can contact Tom Love at Airtight Inflatables, P.O. Box 36, Ohiopyle, PA 15470 phone: 724-329-8668

He's been making Shredder's since 1982 and always stands behind his boats. Tom's a great guy and he runs a great business.

I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## veeee (Mar 20, 2007)

*Used to own a mini me now own a Puma...*



Wang said:


> I am a kayaker but my wife just can't get into it. We love being on the river and would like to share the expirence. I want to get a raft like a mini me or a shredder so we can hit some class III+ water together. Any suggestions or advice on boat selection?
> 
> Thanks!


 The Mini Me is a great boat but it will surf in places you do not want to and you can not avoid it. I have paddled a shredder and they are super stable, I also presently own a Puma (11'6 Aire self bailer) and it is also super stable and is a great R-2ing boat... The other choice would be the Hyside Maxi me but I've never paddled one of those so cant give you any heads up on them... 

I would stay away from the Mini me unless you only want to run class III stuff as they are also very limited with space...

Happy Paddlin,

Chris


----------

